# ice shantys lets see emm!



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

here's a home made jobby works great


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sam.....looks just great to me.....I've built over a dozen different models and now I prefer the features of a manufactured one.......If you ice fish enough years of your life...you'll have a few also..........good fishin guy......jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Most likely over 30yrs old, but still useful ice shelter when conditions are brutal.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Jon sr ! it looks better on the ice than in my truck haha. Im fairly new to ice fishing only a few years and few times. so im working out the bugs as i go. I like the pattern on your IBJeasy to identify


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

that's a sweet lookin' shanty, Icebucket.lol


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN and mach1cj.......Come on guys, your makin me sick with nostalgia....I owned 2 of those, back many years ago and also owned 1 of the 3 man version......That was my all time favorite shanty.......bar-none.........Were real work horses and tuff lastin.....Thanks again for sharin the pic's......jON sR.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

well, as long as were going back. this one was about 1975. pot belly, coal burning stove. those were the days, mrphish42.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

mach1cj.......Man, your gonna put tears in my eyes....like on my sons graduation day, when I put the title( to my "PET 69 Chevelle" with a transplanted "427" L-88 Alum for power) in an envelope and placed it in his hand with love. Some things will always live on in a special part of us.........no matter how old we get.....Really love the "OUR GANG" part also.......Thanks man.....for sharing that .........jON sR.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

those shantys are cool. 

personally i dont have any old days ice fishing pics... hopefully someday these will be my old day pics. i was screwing around with the camera last week and took this pic. this is through the back of the shanty. the trap link "back door" is whats open. i think its a neat lookin pic with the different shades of blue in it and the touch of purple on the horizon too.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan.....That turned out to have one Cool lighting effect.....Guess it borders on celestial........I might be headed for the the other side of the hill....age wise.....but I'm not gonna say I'm still stuck in the old ways. As for me.......I'll take my Dave Gentz Guide/my St.Croix rod/my mora auger/and if you please, hand me that FL18 vex thats setting there....Thanks. There is still enough light glowin in the old bulb, to realize that even if all of these newer additions to the ice world........still might not help me catch more fish than in the old days...........They "DAMN" well make "goin/and doin" alot more easier/comfortable/and just fun filled.....Oh yes, where's the the antenna for this small TV....What you say.... Not a TV....That's an Aqua View underwater camera. Hell, who wants to set and watch a bunch of fish swim around all day.... I just came to catch em'. HARDWATERFAN....Thanks again, for the cool pic. jON sR. PS. Dont forget to turn off the "ROPE LIGHTS".....DAMN!!!!!!!!!! What will they think of next........... Probably something like "NIGHT VISION GOGGLES".....GO FIGURE.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I always liked the old shanty's. One day we were fishing on the bay, and these 2 old awning company shanty's show up. Two of the nicest canvas shacks I have ever seen. So i took a pic of them. Here you go. Notice the little one looks like Mach1cj's...........That would be because it is his. Someday I will find a nice one like these.I know they are out there, I just have to find a man foolish enough to part with it...B.L.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My Fefferkorn, Canvas 1-man shanty was found last year in a garage rafters of an house last year. It looked like brand new and hardly used at all. Of course, I modified it by painting (dye) the black circles, changing the hole setups and adding velcro & hooks where needed.

Even though the shanty is most likely over 30 yrs old, It's in absolutely wonderful shape. The canvas doesnt have any worn edges, seam splits or holes. 

Hate to part with it, but I may sell it after this season and go with a flip-over style for next season.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

back lash.........Thanks to you also ,for the pic.......I had both sizes of those pfeffercorn shanty's seen in that photo.......and the larger one .......was my baby for several years...Sold it to a buddy of mine and I believe he still has it.....Thanks...jON sR.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Icebucketjohn things were made to last back then...We have moved to what I call the disposable cigarette lighter age when it is done throw it away and get a new one...If I were younger and you wanted to dispose of your old one I would be the first in line...They just don't make anything like they used too...Older is better......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, CL I really like it and truly dont want part with it, but I'm not as flexible as I once was.... and getting in & out is not as easy as yesteryear.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Cool pic Hardwaterfan, but those lights seem way over my head for this old fogey. By the way, what brand shanty and model is it?


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

back lash, i remember that day well. it was nice meeting you. have you been over there lately?


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

mach1cj said:


> back lash, i remember that day well. it was nice meeting you. have you been over there lately?


I havent made it over there yet, might be there this weekend. I have been trying local waters for now. If i see you ,i will be sure to stop in and say hello. That spot should be good for some perchin soon, if it isnt already...B.L.

The thread asked for a pic of our shanty's, well here it is. It is an old S3000. I picked it up along with an 8" auger for $100.00. It was only set up twice from the previouse owner. It is like new. I was thinking of getting a newer style, but I cant find anything wrong with this older one. i like the floor.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Cool pic Hardwaterfan, but those lights seem way over my head for this old fogey. By the way, what brand shanty and model is it?


thanks IBJ, really its as simple as powering a vex with a 12 volt bettery. It is a Trap Pro, the 2004 version....my first shanty and hopefully it should last me many years. i cant see why it wouldnt. 



> Hardwaterfan.....That turned out to have one Cool lighting effect.....Guess it borders on celestial......//..They "DAMN" well make "goin/and doin" alot more easier/comfortable/and just fun filled.....


thanks Mrphish.... I agree 100%. I put a lot of thought and time into it to make it useful and "ice fishing bullet-proof".... ice fishing equipment takes a real beating. And it needs to be easy and simple too....because even if something seems easy in the garage, that doesnt amount to anything on the ice.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome lights on the flipover hardwater, thats a great idea.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Icebucket you are right..I to have lost a lot of my flexability..Wish it was beck but it is gone forever...Mrphish42 wants me to go out with him soon but I don't know how I will handle it..How has all this snow been for your patrol's..JIM...CL....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks yonder....almost everyone was unhappy with the rope lights when they came out. if you take a close look at an LED light, it is like a small flashlight. a flashlight shining into dark blue tent fabric does no good. so i have every light aimed down to the fishing area. its attached to the support bars with clear masking/packing tape. its something you'd want to do in the fall in the garage.....it took about a day. custom made a power line for the four ropes and a place for the 12v battery to sit in also. theres two ropes on each bar in the pic, four total. i think it draws about 500mA. I use a 5.5 amp hour battery....like about half the size of a vex battery.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

hardwaterfan........I love to explore new ideas but as of late.....starting to back off, as my "STAGE OF AGE" has me starting to look more closely, at just being content and comfortable with how I'm set up now.....BUT HERE'S THE KICKER.....I BELIEVE THAT LAST SEASON, I LABELED YOU AS ONE OF MY LOOK TOO "TECH" GUYS AND THAT STILL STANDS.....I LOVE THE MANOR IN WHICH YOU ATTACK YOUR PROJECT.....SO!!!!!!!!PLEASE KEEP IT UP AND KEEP PASSIN THE INFO ALONG ........MAKES GREAT READING MATERIAL FOR THE TRIP DOWN LIFE'S HIGHWAY.......jON sR.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you got it buddy.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Kinda on the same subject but what do the interiors look like? Where do you keep your extra equipment or how much extra room is inside a two man shanty? Just curious, just ice fished yesterday for the first time. Had a blast. Also, How much would one weigh?

Thanks.......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

theres many different styles of shantys, so the answers depend on the style. you have floorles, pop-up floored, and flip style with a tub. probably more too.

every shanty has its pros and cons. a nice big flip style with a tub is great for hauling gear and is roomy but the downside is its heavy, you need a truck to haul it, and it takes longer to heat up. 


> what do the interiors look like?


the interior look just like youd guess...youre in a small enclosed area. some shantys have no floor, some shantys have floors with areas to drill fishing holes, and flip style shantys have a tub covering the rear ice area, with open ice at your feet and in front of you. 


> Where do you keep your extra equipment or how much extra room is inside a two man shanty?


flip styles have a tub to put your stuff in. otherwise you can rig up a little kids sled or use a couple crates.....depends on the shanty. extra room....there isnt usually a whole lot, just depends. the shanty manufacturers websites give dimensions of their shanty as set up, and also packed. 
you could get a 3-man if you like alot of room. my dad used to have a Clam Voyager, a 3 man flip. it was like an ice fishing palace. tons of room for the two of us. but it was too big for him to drag around, plus storing it during the summer was a pain. 


> How much would one weigh?


my one man flip weighs about 50 pounds id guess....thats dry weight. after a few trips it seems like it gets soaked and its hard to dry out in the cold garage. the light pop-up floorless shantys are back-packable....the big voyager shanty is like an ice-yacht....so you can go anywhere from 10 pounds to over a hundred id guess....

buying a shanty is something that you should put a lot of thought into. 
for example here is a two man flip style shanty: this is just one of many different styles. it gives the weight, the fishable dimensions, the set up heights, etc..

http://www.clamcorp.com/Shelters/FishTrap/tabid/284/Shelters/FishTrap/Nanook/tabid/376/Default.aspx
heres a 27lb. two man pop-up style shanty. these kinds of shantys need to be anchored because they are so light, the wind can blow them around. 

http://www.clamcorp.com/Shelters/Po...rs/PopUpCabin/BaseCamp/tabid/389/Default.aspx


this is what the inside of a trap pro (one man) is like, looking at your open ice area. im sitting on a seat thats on the tub part of the shanty.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this is two fish trap pros...my dad is already in his fishing, and mines on the right. you can see how the flip style shanty unfolds out of the tub into a tent. you can see what i mean about open ice/fishable ice in front of the tub area, which you sit on and is a nice dry place for gear and stuff. you can also see that there isnt a whole lot of "extra" room... if you want more room its a trade-off for extra weight to lug around. everythings a trade-off.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hardwater.. i got the same setup but i added a 2x6 with a peice of carpet on it for (looks) that i put my feet on to either keep them off the ice or out of the water and it makes a diffeance.. also added 2 tapcons thru the bottom to stick in the ice so it dont slide around.. also carpet on the inside keeps things from moving around alot too


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> carpet on the inside keeps things from moving around alot too


 i agree, ive got wall to wall in mine. i tried using duble stick tape but i cant get that to work well. your other idea is a good one too, although i dont do that. just too much stuff to bring. 

i havent been out since last weekend but i hope that the ice is tight enough to stay dry. (?) good luck out there Brett.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

liquid nails lol worked great.. i sat in atleast 4inches of water wed on skeeter.. all that weight just pushed the water right up the hole if u clear a spot out and the tipups were under


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> i sat in atleast 4inches of water wed on skeeter


 oh....man. i hate that feeling. that much snow....dang.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a Fefferkorn that someone can have. Floor and frame good shape, mice made some holes in canvas its a little rough. Send PM, pick it up its yours!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

hardwaterfan, Thanks for your response. Very good information. Doubt if I get anything this year but I will be giving out hints for Christmas.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre welcome. i think thats a decision that anyone should put a lot of time and research into anyways. enjoy browsing around. i did anyways.


----------



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

chief do you still have the shanty if so i will take it PM


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Kenai outside and in...


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Shanty is gone


----------

